# aquarium water testing chart/log



## chinamon (Jun 16, 2012)

so i got a little bored this morning and decided to make myself a logsheet for when i test my tank water. pretty sure that some of you may already have your own but for those who dont, i have attached it as a zip to this post. it is a PDF file.


----------



## chinamon (Jun 16, 2012)

oops. i forgot a column for TDS.

new file updated.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

I can't open the pdf for some reason. I use aquaticlog.com.


----------



## chinamon (Jun 16, 2012)

randy said:


> I can't open the pdf for some reason. I use aquaticlog.com.


weird. it opens fine on my mac and on PC.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

I can open now. Looks almost identical to mine before I switch to use aquaticlog.com. You might want to add a new column for water change to track that.


----------



## Boxster123 (Jul 14, 2012)

I have similar column on my excel spreadsheet. I also include the temperature as well. And an extra note column for additive or water changes.


----------



## chinamon (Jun 16, 2012)

i thought about adding all those columns but i would have to remove or shrink all the other ones to allow the extras to fit on the page..... unless i print it landscape style instead of portrait. i will play around with it when i have a little more time.


----------



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

If anyone is interest I can make a pretty nifty XLS with Conditional Formatting, dynamic calculations and nifty tools with common conversion calculations.
Or is it useless for people with aqualog?


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Symplicity said:


> If anyone is interest I can make a pretty nifty XLS with Conditional Formatting, dynamic calculations and nifty tools with common conversion calculations.
> Or is it useless for people with aqualog?


These logs are good and helpful. No matter how you do it, keeping a log is a big plus in knowing your water. I have multiple tanks so I chose to pay to use the online version. It's free if you only log one tank I believe.


----------



## Mlevi (Jan 28, 2012)

Symplicity said:


> If anyone is interest I can make a pretty nifty XLS with Conditional Formatting, dynamic calculations and nifty tools with common conversion calculations.
> Or is it useless for people with aqualog?


I'd say go fer it! Unleash that creative mind


----------

